# Eclipse richtig einrichten?



## mobile (27. Mai 2006)

Hi,

habe ein paar Probleme mit Eclipse 3.1.2. 

Ich habe es mir runtergeladen und dann extrahiert. Dann kann ich ja ganz normal die .exe starten. Aufeinmal geht dies jetzt aber nicht mehr und ich muss die .jar starten. Woran liegt das? Was muss denn in den Umgebungsvariablen stehen?
Ist das nicht eigentlich egal, ob ich .exe oder. jar öffne?

Achja, wie kann ich Eclipse auch für C++ und HTML (mit CSS,JavaScript) nutzen? Da brauch ich doch ein Plug in oder?

danke!


----------



## derblub (27. Mai 2006)

also für eclipse brauchst du das cdt plugin.. kannst du bei www.eclipse.org/cdt bekommen

mfg derblub


----------



## mobile (28. Mai 2006)

danke, für die HIlfe.

Wie sieht es denn mit der .exe oder .jar aus? Ist das egal welche ich nehme? 

Was muss ich in class und classpath schreiben bei den Umgebungsvariablen? Habe damit irgendwie immer wieder Problemme!

Danke!


----------

